# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Matte87's Workbook

## Matte87

I will post my progress in here with the rest of you  :smiley:  I will try to do the tasks alongside my own personal tasks.

----------


## Matte87

*To show people how a Workbook should look to be topnotch, colours will make it easier to understand. Here's an old dream, in which I completed the upcoming tasks.*

..."Where the hell is everyone?" I ask myself. Suddenly I'm not holding the tools anymore. They are on the ground. I pick up my helmet and put it on. I turn the music on and I'm glad it's still working. I spot a second red helmet with black markings on it. I recognise it as mine. I pick it up and now I'm really confused. Three more helmets are on the ground and I pick them all up and run back across the tracks. "This has to be a fucking dream!" I say but it's more like I'm kidding. I try to find any excavators around but I can't see any. After a few seconds I spot one standing next to the toolshed. It's Nicke's machine and he's standing next to it. I run up to him to confront him.

The machine is a truck with a loading dock and I slam all four helmets into it as hard as I can. "What the fuck is going on?!" I yell. An old, short man is there aswell and Nicke asks me why I'm so upset. He helps me pick up the pieces of the helmets and I pick up some styrofoam.

I am pretty certain it is a dream by now and I throw the pieces into the back of his truck. "This is a damn dream you fool, here look!" I say and hold out my hand. At first it looks normal but after a second, two of my fingers are together almost all the way to the top. I hold out my pinky and there's another finger growing out of it. I touch the finger with my hand. "See? This is a dream". I jump up and do a handstand on the old man's head. "Hah!" I exclaim as I feel very light.

I want to fly, so I grab Nicke's hand and jump up in the air. "I haven't flown before" he tells me with a frightened smile as we rise higher up. Ten meters or so I make us fly straight. "Oh look, there's our king!" I say and point at him walking beneath us. I spot a huge rotweiler and I point at it aswell. Electric cables starts appearing and the way we're flying reminds me of Peter Pan. I grab his clothes on his back instead and let him fly under me so we can easily dodge them. We follow the road below. "What should we do now?" I ask him when we've flown for a while. He can't come up with anything. The end of the long building is coming up and I know what I want to do.

I release him and let him fly on his own. I go around the corner of the building and land at a very exotic-looking, open bar. Nicke introduces me to the bartender, a relative or something. I shake his hand. "Hi! I've met you in real life, but never in a dream before" I tell him. He gives me a confused look. I look around and try to decide what to order. I spot a few heineken bottles nearby. "Nah, I drink that all the time" I think. 

"Two beers, and two jaegermeister shots" I say. I intend to put the shot into the glass. He pours a small bottle of jaegermeister in a glass already filled with beer. The black booze runs out! We all stand there shocked for a second. I take the glass and divide its contents with another one. I start waking up.

----------


## Matte87

I am planning to do a proper WBTB tomorrow morning, 6 hours after sleep. 

Goal: Use telekinesis and fight a DC without superpowers.

----------


## Matte87

Failed at the WBTB, only did a small one 8 hours into sleep, didn't remember to do the set up tasks either even though I got lucid twice.

----------


## Matte87

Will do the WBTB properly on Thursday morning, 6 hours after sleep.

----------


## Matte87

Did the WBTB properly, ate some porridge and stayed up for 20 or so minutes visualizing what I will do, what I've done etc. Mantras before bed and still nothing. Could only recall one dream aswell. I'm sure it's because I was getting so little sleep during the week. Still sucks, oh well, I'll do another one this weekend and succeed!

----------


## Matte87

*EDIT* After recalling more of the dream, I've concluded that I was infact Lucid. Completing the Basic task with a short flight, here's what happened: 





> It's night out and I know I'm dreaming. I'm a vampire, standing on a small hill overlooking a wooden village. I jump and make a short flight to the nearest rooftop and land silently. I look out over the village, it's almost pitch black. Gotta wait, make sure the dream doesn't de-stabilize because I can't see anything.
> 
> I lose lucidity when I can see properly again. There's a boy near the edge of the lake. I jump down from the roof and run over to the boy. I sink my fangs into his neck and suck out some blood. People nearby starts yelling and I let the boy go. Wow the young ones have much power in them! I run towards the lake and get on the water. Instead of running I just stand still and will myself to skate on it, it feels awesome!
> 
> Dream skips. I'm circling the village again and pull out one of my teeth, it looks rotten. I wonder if there are other teeth I can replace mine with. The ones I have at the moment don't feel right. Perhaps my regular teeth would suffice.

----------


## Matte87

Plans for tomorrow morning: Wake up briefly, stay in bed and do some mantras and visualizations. Take some Galantamine and Choline and try to WILD. The goal is to fly and then have a fight with a DC.

----------


## tblanco

what is the galantimine for?

----------


## Matte87

It's a Lucid Aid, makes you recall more and have more vivid dreams: http://www.dreamviews.com/f44/supple...35/#post758339

----------


## Matte87

Tried a WILD, didn't succeed in doing it but atleast I gave it a try. Here's my attempt at the current task, which was "Fly at supersonic speed".





> I'm standing at an excavation site in a big valley. There's a big drop next to me and I can see mountains over the drop. My brothers Morgan and Martin are there. Martin is driving an excavator and he's trying to park it. I jump up on one tire to talk to him when he finally stops. We talk trash for a while. I jump down and head up the small hill.
> 
> I get lucid just like that. "Hey Martin, let's fly!" I shout. "Yeah, let me just park this thing" he replies and tries to park the big machine. It's very unstable for some reason but he manages to do it and gets out. I check my hand and count eight fingers. We head up the hill, the wind is really picking up. I rub my hands to stabilize. Not only is it blowing alot, it's foggy. I can barely make out the mountain over the drop.
> 
> With a small jump I'm airborn and Martin is right next to me. Using the wind I fly high up, the feeling is awesome. I've got my goal set in mind, to fly at supersonic speed. I head over the mountain and pick up speed, trying to imagine a force pushing off of my feet. I can feel a slight push and I pick up speed, but it's nowhere near supersonic. I figure it's because I'm flying upwards. I rub my hands to stay in the dream as I usually wake up when I fly, but the dream starts to de-stabilize anyways. I'm fly over a small forest when I lose it.

----------


## tblanco

by this point i have a little collection of LD supplements. I have just ordered a galantamine/choline mix pill.

----------


## Matte87

Completed the Advanced Task this week, which was: Summon a DC. I tried to have sex in an earlier dream with a woman, and I lost the dream. DEILD'ed and this is what happened:





> *08.36: Let's finish this! DEILD*
> I wake up in my bed. Tyrion Lannister from "Game of Thrones" is sitting on a chair next to me. That's weird. He tries to distract me with nonsense, but I decide to count my fingers instead. I count eight. I know I'm still in a dream. Apparently "Weeman" is coming aswell, but I don't care. I decide to finish what I've started. I get up and leave my appartment. I head down the stairs and exit into the light. It's so hot! Everything looks amazing and I activate all senses I can. I know the girl I was just about to have sex with, lives nextdoor.
> 
> I walk the few meters while touching the bushes to my right. I grab a handful and stuff them in my mouth. Very rough texture. I head through the door into her building and spot a few McDonald wrappers. I chew the plants while heading up a flight of stairs and stop at the first floor. "Terrybrook" it says on the door. I knock. An older woman comes down from the second floor and looks at me. I smile and chew my plants. I point at the handle of the door and imagine it being unlocked, and it is!
> 
> The door opens and there she is. She's wearing a bathrobe. She gives me a big smile and tells me to come in. She runs into another room and I walk in and close the door. I get an adrenaline rush from the excitement. Crap! Relax, you won't wake up yet. I take two steps.

----------


## hashmash89

Haha why are you always shoving plants into your mouth? Is that like a stabilization or just for fun? Awesome lucids today man  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Stabilization all the way man, but it's alot of fun aswell  :smiley:  Yeah it was very cool, been a while since I had a long session of Lucids.

----------


## Matte87

Completed last week's task looking in my pocket, and well, I tried to eat something. What do you guys think, does it count as eating?  :smiley: 





> I turn lucid like that. Standing infront of a second barn with a huge open door, I think about what I want to do. "Hello?!" I yell out loud, someone must be around. No answer. I remember an old task, looking in my pockets. It looks like I'm wearing my taekwondo pants. The right pocket is empty. I visualize finding a lighter in the left and I feel on the outside of it first. There's definitely a lighter in there. I pull it out, it's metallic. I light it and it produces a very cool blue flame.
> 
> The wind is picking up as I try to light a flame in my hand, after a second try I manage to do it. I extend my hand towards the barn and the flame shoots out. The barn catches on fire, it's blue. I fill my hand again and light a few more places on fire and a few trees behind me. I remember the current basic task. To eat something. I take a bite on the lighter, it's solid metal. I fill my mouth with fire instead and swirl it around a bit before breathing it all out, setting the barn on fire even more.

----------


## hashmash89

Haha i would count it  ::D:  Way to be creative with it and nice dreams today. Those lucids were awesome

----------


## lemonDrops

yep i would also count it. you remembered your goal correctly and solved it creatively!

----------


## Matte87

Cool!  :smiley:  I had the previous goal of looking in my pockets in mind aswell. From now on, any goal you intend to do you will be awarded for. Or if you remember during the dream that it was a previous goal it's okay.

----------


## tblanco

That fire breathing is awesome!

----------


## Matte87

Okay so I've had a very busy week with surprisingly hard work at work even though it was my last week, but now I'm on vacation! 4 weeks of sweet relaxation and dreaming. I intend to do a proper WBTB every second day, and tomorrow is my first day.

*Goals for 11th of July to 8th of August*

*Go to the Dream World Academy
*Have atleast 15 LD's
*Physical fight

Now I will mainly focus on the first two. Beating someone up in the academy won't improve the story and my reputation  :tongue2:  Let the games begin!

----------


## hashmash89

> Now I will mainly focus on the first two. Beating someone up in the academy won't improve the story and my reputation



Lol

Enjoy your vacation Matte! 15 Ld's would be pretty sweet, show us how its done!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Sadly last night's attempt failed! What a shame. Must have been because I haven't slept properly for more than a week. I'm gonna try without a WBTB tonight.

----------


## hashmash89

Good luck Matte! Get your sleep schedule back on track  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Finally did it! It feels awesome to have done the task, and the dream was quite satisfying. It was awesome to meet you guys in a dream, and I don't think I will be able to (why would I want to?) kill you. I'm going to fight you with superpowers next time.





> I realise I'm dreaming and just like that all my fear is gone. I walk on the tracks for a while, whistling. It's sunny out and pretty hot aswell. The dream is very stable and everything is very realistic. I remember my task. "Students!" I yell, my voice echoing. I listen but can only hear some people further away, clearly not my students. I get off the tracks and head right, towards some rocks. I spot three people up ahead. I get up on the rocks, the train track they're walking on is under me ten feet below. "What do you want?" one of the guys ask me, I recognise him, it's a guy from work.
> 
> "Students!" I yell again, ignoring the question. I walk down onto the track and hear something behind me. A guy is walking towards me on the train tracks further away. He's got loose, green clothing and brown clothing. Looks a bit like a druid. That is definitely Hasmash! I smile. "Hey man!" I say and wave him over. "Matte?" I hear someone asking behind the wall of rocks I was standing on a few moments ago. "Yeah?" I yell back. A few seconds later another guy appears, I recognise him as Nito.
> 
> Two more people comes walking from nowhere and I shake their hands. Lemondrops and Tblanco. "Wow you guys, isn't this so cool?" I ask them. I'm amazed how the brain can just create all this as I go, how everyone should look. I look at Nito, he's got black hair. I mess up his hair with my hands. "What happened to your hair man?!" I say and laugh, it's supposed to be pink. He mumbles something about his dream image and shakes hands with Hashmash.
> 
> I realise Hashmash has changed, he's no longer skinny and wearing green, but big, with a short, black beard and a blue t-shirt. Infact everyone is just as tall as me or taller. Tblanco looks just like my old friend Ehrson and Lemondrops looks like a guy from work, Stefan. We all stand in a ring and talk for a minute or two. I figure it's time to stabilize the dream and pick up a small rock from the ground. It's warm and solid. "You look like a guy from work" I say and throw it on Lemondrops. It hits his head and he gives me an angry surprised glare.
> 
> "Come on, hit me!" Tblanco says and pulls up his shirt, flexing his abs. I hit him a few times, feels like hitting dough and I don't get any real resistance. Man this is going to be harder than I first thought. I start imagining my punches being harder and harder. The last few I make uppercuts into his stomach and I lift him off the ground a bit. "Are you guys ready?" I ask them and stand infront of them all.
> ...





I guess you're too new grischkaja, must be why you didn't show up  :Sad:  I'll remember to call for you next time, I swear!

----------


## Matte87

Have had dreams every night since we started the new tasks. Did get lucid last night and got the task in mind, but I wasn't thinking clearly and didn't stabilize, which led to the dream being too short. 





> I'm walking past alot of hotel doors. We're higher up and below are fields of grass. I remember the task of wreaking havoc slightly and I start doing "Aaaah!" sounds, sticking my tongue out to the girl next to me. She mimics me. I get up on the low wall and jump down to the grass.

----------


## hashmash89

Nice one man! Too bad about the length, im guessing you were looking for some flowers to stomp?  :tongue2: 

Found some more decks btw  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Haha yeah, I'm gonna destroy all those beautiful creations mohaha! Ah cool man! Get on chat whenever you can, I'll be on until I crash  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Got a glimpse of the DWA last night, atleast I think it was just that. 





> I'm not sure what I did before, but I'm lucid. Infront of me is a huge castle, like a church. There's a big flight of stairs leading up to two massive wooden doors. Some guy is walking up the stairs, I think it's my friend G's friend, Emil. "Hey Emil, wait up!" I say and start worrying about the dream ending because they always do when I try to catch up with things. I rub my hands and walk up the stairs after him. He doesn't stop, so I repeat myself. Almost at the top, he stops and turns around and greets me.

----------


## Matte87

Okay I completed alot set up tasks last night. It felt great! But sadly I couldn't recall 2/3 of the dream... Anyways, did I complete the passive goal: "Ask a DC for something" ? When I set that up, I meant ask him to do anything for you at all. As I made my friend turn on the light haha. Anyways here's the dream.





> I'm lucid, and have been for more than ten minutes already. I'm with two other people, one whom I think is my grandma and the other one is my friend Eric. As I have been using one super power already, telekinesis, I figure it's time to use another. "Let's fly!" I tell them and start to float. I grab Eric with telekinesis and make him fly aswell. My grandma seems to know what to do, but we're not ascending quickly. "Wow this is a stable lucid dream, I've been lucid for what, ten minutes now?" I ask my grandma. "About that yeah" she says. I remember my current task, to free fall.
> 
> I look down at the ground below, we're atleast 40 feet up. I let me and Eric go, and we start falling. "Wooohooo!" I say as we fall towards the ground. Just a few inches from the ground though, we're stopped by some invisible force. "God damnit" I say. Pretty cool though to have superpower survival instincts. I jump a bit and take off again. This time, I bring out a big rubber band, and fling it at my grandma while still holding it. It attaches itself to her, and I drag myself upwards. We fly upwards into darkness for a while.
> 
> The dream skips. I head through a door into a corridor. My three friends Eric, Felix and G are just behind me. It's like we've just come to a house up in the sky from flying. I spot the silhouette of two naked girls in a window. We all hoot a bit. I look around, we're in a living room. My friends take a seat in the couches and chairs and turns on the TV. I sit down in a corner. "Can someone turn on the light? This dream is so dark, and I'm afraid of losing it" I say. Felix flips a switch, making the room brighter.
> 
> I sit down in a couch and watch some TV. Eric starts talking some really random trash. I get up. "I don't feel like wasting my lucid, I'm out" I say and walk up to a window behind him which is open just a little bit. I throw myself out the small crack and free fall once again, but this time a pine tree is in the way. Several branches smack me in the face before I land on the ground head first. 
> 
> I get up and check if I'm injured. My arms and my neck actually hurts. "Cool!" I say and turn around towards the house again. Two kids comes out from the back door. I wonder what I should do now, with so many tasks done. I remember the girls in the window. I give each kid a big smack in the head and they fall down, then head inside and close the door. I'm in a laundry room, and there are prison bars infront of me. I can see stairs behind them. I grab the bars and yell. "Johanna!" The dream begins to fade.







> Tasks completed 
> *NORMAL BASIC ACTIVE BASIC PASSIVE ADVANCED PERSONAL* 
> 
> *Recall atleast 6 dreams or fragments in a single night
> Use any kind of superpower 
> Ask a DC for something 
> Free fall from a height that would normally kill you*

----------


## hashmash89

Damn Matte expertly done! Awesome lucid man, way to demolish those tasks  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

WBTB planned out tonight at 03.00. 6 hours into sleep. Will take some B6 aswell as Galantamine + Choline. Goal is to find my dream weapon and smash stuff with it. Wreaking havoc that is  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Lol nice. Good luck man! You mean your sword, or do you intend to find a new weapon?

----------


## nito89

*Matte could you give me some advice on supplements?
I really wanna try some xD*

----------


## Matte87

I've tried Calea Zatechusishinii (definitely not a typo) and it was pretty cool. Not sure if it was placebo though. Also had some Mugwort tea once, didn't get me lucid but had a crazy long dream. I only use vitamin B6 and Galantamine + Choline for now though, but not very often.

Hashmash: Actually I'm going to try to find new ones, see if I "click" with anything and like, if I pick up a huge axe and I'm filled with power, the axe speaking to me etc  :tongue2:  And one very cool thing I intend to do, is to find shurikens. I can spin things to incredible speeds with telekinesis. Then fling them away  ::D:

----------


## hashmash89

Sweet! Sounds like fun man  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Here's my attempt at the finding my dream weapon goal I had in mind. Didn't work as I had hoped, but still something.






> I realise I'm dreaming as I grab a wooden framework with my hands and swing far into the forest. I jump on a few logs more. Hmm, I don't want to do payback with super powers. I gotta find my dream weapon. I feel my right hip, trying to find my curved katana which should be hanging there. I seem to be wearing alot of shirts though, and after I've removed a few layers, I only feel skin. It's not there. I feel on my left side for a small shuriken bag, but nothing. God damnit!
> 
> I start heading back anyways, but I take a longer path that turns in an arch, which will eventually flank him. I jump through the forest at a high speed. How to find my weapon? I take a look at a few rocks, perhaps I can find them under there using passive control? I see a small shack up ahead where the forest clears up. I jump over a dirt road and walk up to the shack. It's a very old shack, looks just like an old kitchen but there are no walls except the one infront of me. It has alot of drawers and cupboards on it.
> 
> I see two big black and white posters hanging on them. They both depict super heroes of some sort, with claws like "Vega" has in "Street fighter." I open one of the drawers, they're super old and dust is everywhere. It has nothing in it. I open the next, this one has a few kitchen items in it, aswell as old rusty saw blades. They're tiny though and they won't do. I open a few more drawers, and in the biggest one of them I find some stuff that looks atleast a bit promising.
> 
>  
> 
> I pick them up, they look exactly the same. It's two small sickles that have been folded to fit in the drawer better. I jerk with my hand and they open. They're rusty and very thin, but it's something. I look some more in the drawer and find a whole bunch of very thin, small throwing knives. I pick them up. I throw one on the wall, but it doesn't do much and just fall to the ground. I put the bunch of knives in my belt and hold both sickles as I hear a shout. He's getting closer. I intend to face him head on, but I haven't realised the light was going out. I walk onto the road when the dream begins to fade.







> Tasks completed 
> *NORMAL BASIC ACTIVE BASIC PASSIVE ADVANCED PERSONAL* 
> 
> *Find my dream weapon and smash things with it. (Not fully completed)*

----------


## Matte87

Completed the Passive task for this week during a random DILD this morning  :smiley: 





> I'm standing near a bridge, looking at a sleeping man in the tree. Above him is a cat that is wiggling its tail. I grab the tail and tease the cat with it, trying to make the cat attack the sleeping man. I can't get it to attack him, but I have some fun with the cat. I completely forget about the cat and feel that I need to take a pee. Two girls are heading over the bridge, but they're far off and I figure I can make it. I unzip my pants and start peeing behind the tree. They walk a few feet behind me and doesn't seem to care.
> 
> Peeing that long makes me go lucid. I walk down the road while taking in the scenery a bit. It's dry out, but the trees around me looks like jungle. I try to recall my tasks. To do a good and evil deed, that's right! I've visualized giving someone money as a good deed already and I feel my pockets while walking towards the two girls who had stopped by some stone structure. 
> 
> One of them has dark brown hair. I grope around in my pocket for a while but I can't feel anything that feels like money, I do feel two lighters though. "Hey, want to see a cool trick?" I ask them. "Yeah sure!" they say as I pull out a lighter. I light a flame in my hand, it burns blue.
> 
> 
> 
> I shoot the flame out from my hand onto the dark haired girl's hair. She gives off a shocked expression but I make sure the flame quickly goes out. I can smell burnt hair. "Sorry about that" I say. They don't seem to mind much though. The three of us starts walking down the road, I keep trying to find the money in my pocket. Soon I find something interesting and bring it out. It's a big money clip. We arrive at a boat with alot of people around. I give the money clip to the girl. "I wouldn't hurt cute girls like you for real" I say. I feel her butt. She compleltely ignores me after taking the money.







> Tasks completed 
> *NORMAL BASIC ACTIVE BASIC PASSIVE ADVANCED PERSONAL* 
> 
> *Do a good deed and a bad deed. 
> *

----------


## nito89

*Haha nice work on the task. I need to get my ass lucid so i can do mine. i'm not gonna say what im gonna do but it'll be a good read*

----------


## Matte87

Hahaha I know what you intend to do, and it's not going to work  ::D:  Thanks man  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*It'll work*

----------


## Matte87

Yeah I'm sure it will  :smiley:  Don't want to get your confidence down. If you intend to fight me, know that I'm tall and fall HARD. Legswipe is a sure way to break me. Also my wrists are broken, so that's my achilles heel  :wink2:

----------


## Sydney

Nice job!  :smiley:

----------


## hashmash89

Lol nice one matte! "wanna see a trick? let me set you on fire" LOL

----------


## Matte87

Computer's been a real hazzle today. Managed to WILD this morning, the dream was pathetic really, but I think it counts as I was atleast in the dream  :smiley: 





> I lie still in bed and relax. After a while my mind starts to wander but after ten minutes or so, just before I'm going to sleep, I realise I'm on my way into SP. I relax and ignore the very weird sensations I feel. It's the same as before, muscle spasms. It's a bit hard to relax fully when my body starts to twitch more and more violently, I begin to turn around on my stomach and I wonder if Monica can feel any kind of shaking at all. My elbow and knee joints are affected the most. I start to visualize.
> 
> I can see a ladder infront of me. I focus on climbing it. A hatch appears. I lose focus is back in my body. All of a sudden it feels like I've crossed some kind of border, as my real life senses dull a bit. The twitching a bit less intense.
> 
> An image of a cellphone pops up. I grab the phone with my dream hands and push my face towards the white screen, entering a bright white corridor. Cool teleportation! I walk a few steps. I can't recall more than this.

----------


## hashmash89

Wow matte awesome job with that WILD! It must be such a weird feeling, i cant wait to experience it  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

All my SP experiences are quite a trip, I had epilepsy as a kid and remember the few seizures I had vividly. Just like what I experience during SP, only those were alot more "badass"  :tongue2:

----------


## hashmash89

Wow i cant even imagine what would be going on during a seizure, thats pretty intense, so you would have like dreams during the seizures or do you mean like the shaking and spasms and whatnot?

----------


## Matte87

No I was fully conscious, and having a seizure. It felt like I was possessed by a demon. It was actually my thought as I was shaking badly and couldn't control anything. Couldn't even open my eyes. "Oh shit I'm being possessed" haha. Scary as hell  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

I cannot wait to experience that hahaha  :tongue2:  But awesome job Matte  :wink2:

----------


## Matte87

Three Step Task list!





> 1: Successfully stabilise
> 2: Telekinesis
> 3: Fly

----------


## Matte87

Three Step Task List!





> Step tasks:
> 1: Interact with DC [X]
> 2: Fly [X]
> 3: Element manipulation []

----------

